# Some real shit happening at Capcom - Company Restructure, profit forecasts halved...



## DedValve (Apr 18, 2013)

And more dlc!



> Osaka based publisher Capcom has warned investors that its profits for the financial year just ended will be half of what it originally expected.
> 
> *Capcom's board of directors made a surprise announcement that it is preparing for a company-wide restructure that will cost it about ?46 million. *The decision comes from a mandate to modernise the business, as the group explains:
> 
> ...





> As a result of the figures below, Capcom has now confirmed that it has cancelled several overseas projects that it has deemed, ?no longer compatible with the current business strategy?. We?ll update once we know which games have suffered the axe.



*Spoiler*: __ 













Source: 

Looks like thats the end of DmC (and Dead Rising, and Bionic Commando and those shitty RE spinoffs....which are all of them).

Tl;DR: Capcom isn't making enough money so their restructuring their entire company to make more in house games and much more dlc. In fact, any game without dlc potential is getting the axe. Sorry Megaman but people aren't buying your $1 cheat codes.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, Capcom's been restructuring for a week now.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2013)

>2018
>Playing Ace Attourney 7 on my Apple iVidya
>Enjoying a case that is day 1 dlc exclusive to Gamestop buyers
>Having trouble at the trial, retries have been removed
>Start sweating heavily
>Check out integrated online store
>See 5$ dlc giving me 3 extra pieces of evidence and 1 extra key witness
>Wipe off sweat and beat the case

Thank you based capcom.


----------



## lathia (Apr 18, 2013)

^ They're most merciful. How will we beat these games without such capabilities!?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2013)

Voting with the dollar, I see gamers do make an impact


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2013)

*The company said it's making more of its game development internal due to a drop in quality from an "excessive" outsourcing of projects*

So they're making actual teams inside the studio to develop more shit internally in order not to rely on forced, subpar and unnecessary westernization of established franchises?

I can live with that. The easiest way to appeal to western markets is to be more Japanese and make games the west would never think to.

It's an incredibly simple concept. I don't know why they have so much trouble with this shit.

That said, DLC isn't inherently bad depending how it's used. AA5's DLC is pre-order stuff like free cosmetic skins of playable characters. Perfectly harmless. Capcom being Capcom, I'm sure we'll still be receiving plenty of ridiculous Full Jew DLC.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2013)

So will capcom be the next to replace it CEO


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2013)

Man this made my day. Capcom deserve this!


----------



## Reyes (Apr 18, 2013)

I wonder what games they canceled?

Maybe another western reboot.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2013)

Probably canceled KH3 and FF versus 13. Square outsourced to them but it costs too much


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2013)

MH4 is undoubtedly safe, so I don't really mind.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2013)

What is this you say?  The ancient castle that has mistreated it's adulators is falling and crumbling?  Can't be arsed to care beyond snarkiness.


----------



## lacey (Apr 18, 2013)

S'their own fault, really. 

Let's see if they can finally compete again.


----------



## Nardo6670 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope this means no more DmC. Just a completely terrible game that shouldn't even exist in the first place. Wonder  how the DmC defenders would react if this really spells the end and no sequels get made for that crappy game.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 18, 2013)

Whoever has been making the decisions at capcom needs to be the ones to get fired.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2013)

"Wondering"?

Who was "wondering" that DmC would underperform?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2013)

More like hoping.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2013)

No need for hope, just simple cause and effect.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 19, 2013)

Capcom is doomed, they brought this upon themselves, every ip you love will be flushed down the toilet since no one will pay $40 for their season passes consisting of costumes and characters #nohopeleft


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 19, 2013)

MY BOYCOTTING HAS PAID OFF

Fucking finally


----------

